# Cabot Trail in autumn



## Jet915 (Jan 11, 2011)

A series of shots along the beautiful Cabot Trail in Nova Scotia.

1.  






2.  





3.  





4.





5.  





6.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 11, 2011)

beautiful shots! 

makes me more excited to be heading to Cape Breton in April.


----------



## Undo (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Excellent shots!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 12, 2011)

All are splendid

Regards


----------

